# 2015 Santa Cruz Nomad C conversion from 142x12 to XTR quick release



## SteveE123 (May 8, 2021)

Hi all new to this forum

I want to fit Shimano XTR 995 Rear Wheel with 135mm quick release on a 26er Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon 2015 frame that has 142 x 12mm axle. How do I do that?

Any advice appreciated


----------

